# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker ..1084 ZTE Z222, Z431, Huawei E5372, Ascend Y215 and more added

## mohamed73

*DC-Unlocker ..1084 ZTE Z222, Z431, Huawei E5372, Ascend Y215 and more added* *Added unlock support:*  *Modems:*
ZTE MF197
ZTE MF827
Vodafone K4201-Z
ZTE Megafon M100-3  *Routers:*
Huawei E5172
Huawei E5372  *Embedded modules:*
Sierra Wireless AirPrime EM7700  *Phones:*
ZTE AT&T Z222
ZTE AT&T Z431
Huawei Ascend Y215 
Huawei U8687
Huawei Cronos  *Tablets:*
Huawei S7-10x
Huawei S7-20x Slim  *Added unlock tutorials:*
ZTE Z222 text			
ZTE Z222 video			
Huawei E5172 text		
Huawei E5172 video	
Huawei E5372t text	
ZTE Z431 text			
ZTE Z431 video		
Huawei S7 text 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ahmedbdeer

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## LAZREG2010

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------

